# Leash pulling



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie is 20 months old. She was real good on the leash until a few months ago. Now when I take her out on leash she pulls and darts around pulling. As soon as she starts pulling I stop until she turns to look at me then I tell her OK lets go. A few minutes later she will do the same thing. When I have her out back she is off leash. She wears a collar not a harness. I don't want her to hurt her neck pulling. Any suggestions?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Consistency is the key. You've got the right idea just keep doing it EVERY time they pull. Here this might help a little.
Pulling on leash is so enjoyable for dogs. They’re out front leading and they’re pulling you behind. And there’s no need to pay attention to your cues because they have, in effect, a direct line of communication to you. 

So while this is a very common behavior problem, it has enormous repercussions: The dog pulls on leash, the owner finds it unpleasant to walk the dog, the owner stops walking the dog. The dog winds up with even more pent-up energy, and in looking to entertain himself, he’s bound to get into things like destructive chewing and recreational barking.

So, teach your dog to walk nicely on leash. This can’t be done, by the way, while you’re running an errand or going to the post office. This must be taught when you have time to exclusively train your dog to walk on leash. With a really bad puller, use reward training techniques.

Here’s how to begin:
1. Stand still – don’t even take a single step.
2. Wait for your dog to sit. When he does, praise him.
3. Then, praise for him staying and paying attention to you.
4. Finally, take one step.

You’ll find that your dog will explode with energy and take off, pulling the leash taut. Therefore, it’s crucial you take one step, not six or twelve, as that will energize the dog and unintentionally reinforce the pulling. So sit, praise, one step, stop. Sit, praise, one step, stop. 

After about six repetitions, the dog sits immediately when you stop. So now, take two steps. Then three, four, six, ten, and so on. You’ll find your dog is walking on leash nicely, and when you stop, he sits


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oooh...good advice! thanks!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks...will continue


----------

